# Avant Garde Jazz



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are some good Albums from any time, and some good current Artists?

Sextant - Herbie
Bitches, Corner, Big Fun, Live Evil, Johnson & Silent Way - Miles
Hot Rats, All Guitar Solo Albums, Jazz From Hell - Zappa
Black Saint - Mingus

I don't have any modern choices though!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

opps, wrong section. Can we get this moved to non-classical section.


----------

